# Dust Deputy for Router Table



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea and good review.


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

Agree I use the same DD I have it hooked to my ridgid shop vac, then run to my RAS, hollow chisel mortise, miter saw I have a blast gate at each works great!

I've emptied the DD pail about 15 times, I haven't had to clean out my shop vac and it still has the same suction just like it did a few months ago.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

i wish all my other tools worked as well as the dd does.


----------



## Hamilton (Feb 6, 2010)

This looks like the thing i need!
Where in the world would i be able to get it, bear in mind we are in deep dark africa!


----------



## gmerteng (Nov 17, 2009)

One of the best pieces of equipment i bought in quite awhile. It does exactly what they say it is going to do. And the job i use to hate the most cleaning my filter in my shop vac is almost eliminated.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

"spending the extra $30 was worth it…"


> on top of what


MSRP and what did it cost you?

-Peter


----------



## dhg (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry Peter,I didn't put the numbers in my write up, the cyclone alone costs about $70, the whole kit was $100. It includes the cyclone, buckets, hose and hardware to attach the cyclone to the buckets and attach one of the buckets to your vac if you so chose. I figured by the time I bought everything else to make it work would cost more and be a hassel to get everything to work.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

Agree with Rich, this works like it says it does. Will gobble up all the shavings my DW735 planer can throw at it and that's a bunch!


----------



## atceric (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got my DD, and I don't know why I waited so long to get one. Amazing what a difference this makes. I've seen no loss of suction and no debris collected in my shop vac. So far, I'm very pleased.


----------

